# Bonus weeks with DVC



## figment_nh (Sep 5, 2008)

are bonus weeks available using MS & II or does Disney only offer exchanges through II ??


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 6, 2008)

I have never heard of bonus weeks for DVC as everything including II tradesd must go thru DVC.


----------

